# Habenaria rostellifera



## s1214215 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi

This is Habenaria rostellifera that I got at the markets in Bangkok today. My favourite Hab.























Sorry, this the best I can do with the current camera.. Cant wait for a new one.

Brett


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2011)

I was going to ask you how you got my camera! 
thanx for sharing, it's not easy to get habenarias, especially interesting ones like that, here.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 23, 2011)

Very cute little flowers.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 23, 2011)

Very interesting... Good buy..


----------



## Brian Monk (Jun 23, 2011)

Love Habs. Love this. Is it pink?


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 23, 2011)

:clap: :drool::drool: :clap:


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 23, 2011)

Very intricate looking! Stunning.


----------



## s1214215 (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes, its a soft pink. Hard to get with a broken camera.

I will pollinate it and send seed to Troy Meyers if the pods take. The should as Habs are very fertile and take easy.

Brett


----------



## tocarmar (Jun 24, 2011)

Very Nice!!!!


----------



## s1214215 (Jun 24, 2011)

I hope that any seed I can send to Troy Meyers germinates. Looks like pods are setting already.. Habs make pods and ripen real fast.

I am sending some plants of this species and Brachycorythis helferii to my friend Danny Lyons at Sandstone Orchids, so I am sure some will be kicking around in the USA soon. Took me a while to find a seller with CITES, but got one atlast and can send some off. Away they go.

Both species deserves to be grown more and more.. If you can grow Hab carnea or rhodocheila, you can grow them

Brett

Brett


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 26, 2011)

Very beautiful!!!!


----------



## s1214215 (Jul 2, 2011)

Some better pics.

AS the flower ages, the black patch takes over more of the petals and the pink is enhanced. I really like this species. So far aI have half a dozen pods on one plant, and have today pollinated 30 flowers.. a challenge given the size.

Brett


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2011)

Do you have any photos of the plants w/ pods? or id that dark tail the pod?


----------



## s1214215 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi Eric

Here is a pic of one of my three plants with a pod. I will take more pics once there are more pods set. Erm.. sorry for the lousy pics on this with the jeans as a backdrop :rollhappy: 

Brett

Plant before pollination





Pollinated plant and pods


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 3, 2011)

Crazy flowers! They look like insects. I love the color.


----------



## s1214215 (Jul 3, 2011)

The good thing too Dot is that they are not hard to grow. Just treat them the same as other Habenaria like medusae or rhodocheila.

I have made pods crossing this to medusae too.. Wonder might come of this cross.

Brett


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 3, 2011)

s1214215 said:


> The good thing too Dot is that they are not hard to grow. Just treat them the same as other Habenaria like medusae or rhodocheila.
> 
> I have made pods crossing this to medusae too.. Wonder might come of this cross.
> 
> Brett



Cool -- keep us informed!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 4, 2011)

I need more Habenarias!


----------

